# Squat VS. Deadlift



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

I was reading an article on Bodybuilding.com and it was talking about how if the squat is the must do lift then deads are right behind it. For me I think Deads are right in front of squats. But I am sure the majority doesnt agree. 
Discuss.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

Depends on your goals, for Body building I don't think the dead lift is needed at all.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

it is an opinion.  you can't take it as 100%.

Some people like to deadlift more and some like to squat more.

Some people have better leverages for squatting and others for deadlifting.

Some are more comfortable with the squat and others are more comofortable with the deadlift.

Both good lifts.  Whether one is better then the other is impossible to prove.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess the question is if you had to rule out one which would it be?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

neither.

both have a place in the program.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2006)

That's kind of like asking us to rule out sleep or food. Which would you pick?


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

blondes or brunettes????



BOTH!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2006)

Out of personal Preference id choose the Deadlift over Squat, but id never exclude either. Theyre both awesome movements.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm using both as my training progresses. Concentrating on "full movements" is important to newbies like me. They build 'foundation, I believe.

But, the deadlift "scares" me more in terms of possible injury. There's more of a tendancy to "cheat" the last reps with unsafe jerking motions. I say keep your form strict and smooth.

Just my thought.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Depends on your goals, for *Body building *I don't think the dead lift is needed at all.



 

i thought deadlift is one of the greatest mass builders?


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 11, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i thought deadlift is one of the greatest mass builders?



I disagree with his statement.  I'm also counting SLDL's and other variations as a form of deadlifting though, and without them, it would be much more difficult to work the hip and hamstrings within their natural boundaries.  Some do say there is no point in doing conventional deadlifts for higher reps though so 

For myself, I rank deadlifts higher purely on the notion that I'm getting more work done within a single exercise than with squats.  As I'm improving my grip strength while working my traps as well as the entire posterior chain.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 11, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I disagree with his statement.  I'm also counting SLDL's and other variations as a form of deadlifting though, and without them, it would be much more difficult to work the hip and hamstrings within their natural boundaries.  Some do say there is no point in doing conventional deadlifts for higher reps though so
> 
> For myself, I rank deadlifts higher purely on the notion that I'm getting more work done within a single exercise than with squats.  As I'm improving my grip strength while working my traps as well as the entire posterior chain.




There is nothing better for grip strength! Right. 

This is a true great "full body movement". How could anyone deny its value? At any level?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Both are excellent, but if I had to suggest which one is more important it would be squats because of the need for more body control in order to maintain balance.  Still, it's just an opinion and there are plenty of positives for both.  Do them both!


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I disagree with his statement.  I'm also counting SLDL's and other variations as a form of deadlifting though, and without them, it would be much more difficult to work the hip and hamstrings within their natural boundaries.  Some do say there is no point in doing conventional deadlifts for higher reps though so
> 
> For myself, I rank deadlifts higher purely on the notion that I'm getting more work done within a single exercise than with squats.  As I'm improving my grip strength while working my traps as well as the entire posterior chain.


Hypers, its basically a SLDL, but it take out the grip strength. If I had to choose it would be squat, but I cant do a squat yet anyway lol.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2006)

I prefer deadlifts, because they're more comfortable for me. I just hate the grip when squatting. My arms don't like squats, it seems.

I do both though, and I wouldn't exclude any one. It's the same silly 'what's the best exercise?' debate.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Both are excellent, but if I had to suggest which one is more important it would be squats because of the need for more body control in order to maintain balance.  Still, it's just an opinion and there are plenty of positives for both.  Do them both!




Yes I agree doing both, however I was just asking which do people think is more crucial.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 11, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Hypers, its basically a SLDL, but it take out the grip strength. If I had to choose it would be squat, but I cant do a squat yet anyway lol.



I don't think hypers could every replace deadlifts...I don't consider it a natural movement at all...I mean, you have to get in this set up that braces the front of the hips and the back of ur feet.  This must some impact on the effectiveness of the exercise, making it IMHO inferior to good ol deads and it's close relatives.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

I like deadlifts more than squats


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is almost 5 years old!!!


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh lol didn't even look at how old it was


----------



## beeazy (Mar 29, 2011)

Both are excellent, but if I had to suggest which one is more important it would be squats because of the need for more body control in order to maintain balance.  Still, it's just an opinion and there are plenty of positives for both.  Do them both!


----------



## bentoverrows (Mar 30, 2011)

Training without a squat rack at home I improved on my cleans. Everytime I want to Squat, lunge or do standing calf raise I would clean the bar. 

I have so far had a great experience with Squats (Front Squats). 

You need to go lot heavy to really feel the deadlift and I dont have so much weight @home. So Squat for me.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 30, 2011)

P-funk said:


> neither.
> 
> both have a place in the program.



I agree dead lift helps with overall back and even arms


----------

